# Radial filter



## Brendatn (Jun 2, 2015)

I am having a problem with the radial filter. When I select it, it is picking up the settings from my adjustment brush. If I have a lightening adjustment on the brushes such as dodge or even teeth whitening  the background gets lighter or if I have a burn it gets darker.. How do I fix this? Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2015)

the Adjustment Brush, Graduated filter and the radial filter tools always default to the last used settings of the last used filter/brush.  Before you begin an new tool, after selecting the tool, choose a new preset or create a custom setting.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 3, 2015)

Or double-click on the word "Effect" at the top of the sliders....that resets all sliders back to the zero position.


----------



## Brendatn (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you. This helped.


----------

